# Are 1970's AFX and TYCO cars in demand?



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

I had received a pile of track from an EBay auction I won and in it were a couple of 70's AFX magnatraction cars and a couple of 70's TYCO curvehuggers. They are in poor shape but I figure are either worth fixing up or seeing if anyone here has any interest in attempting to bring em back to life. I have not performed a repair job on a slot car since I was mid teen. So I have been buying new ones for my son and I to use. If anyone has any advice on what I should do with these, I'd appreciate it. If they are worth putting up in the trade area, let me know. 

Thanks.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If you can, post some pix or give a description of what you have and their respective condition. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

There are people starting to race Magna-Tractions again thanks to JLs reproduction....
An Aurora chassis has to be in REALLY bad shape to be unusable...
I don't know about Tycos...
It might be interesting to start the Tyco/Aurora wars again...  
Scott


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Those cars are worth fixing up. If they are not too badly damaged. They are alot of fun, and you can still get parts for them. Not everyone is racing Magna-Tractions because of Playingmantis.  Our group has been racing them for 8 years now. Randy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

From what I can gather, the part numbers for these are as follows,

AFX a1905w2 #2 Ferrari 512M
AFX a1902wb #2 Porsche 917
TYCO ty6911 # 9 Porsche 908
TYCO ty6910 # 8 Porsche 917

The Ferrari runs pretty good once I put some light oil on it and newer tires. The other AFX needs tires and pickup shoes. The two Tycos both need pickup shoes and tires, one needs a guide pin. Once I had put oil on each one, the motors went from screeching to smooth. So I figure they are pretty salvageable with some new shoes and tires. 2 of the 4 bodies are in good shape. 

I don't think I will be getting the new parts to fix these up because the X-Traction cars are great for my son. Does anyone think these are worth putting up on EBay to try to get a few bucks to put towards some more of the X-Traction Mopar cars?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Those cars you have there aren't worth too much because they are very common cars. You're better off keeping them (not like that's a bad thing). Get yourself an X-Traction PitKit, and you'll get the shoes and tires you need (the rear tires will fit Tyco cars, as for Tyco shoes, give Jag Hobbies or Toys2NV a try. Toys2nv is in Canada, they may be a better bet for you.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

If you want to get rid of them let me know what you want for them and Ill send you a money order. If there is anything you need as far as cars, parts, track or accessories let me know and we can swap out on a trade.My favorite part of this slot car hobby is resurrecting old cars that dont run or gettin a pile of junk and making great running cars out of them. If you want them repaired I can take a look at em and let you know whats needed and the price of the parts. I wouldnt charge you to repair them, only the satisfaction of gettin em running again. Bruce # 770-785-7339 anytime.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Is that tan and green #2 one the true color? I don't recall seeing that color combination before.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

That TAN one should be WHITE. It is yellowed with age. It MIGHT clean up though.


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

ya, the underside is white, but the top is yellowed from the good ol sun I imagine. 

I'll PM you Doctor. I think you'd appreciate these more than the kids would.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Wow..


----------

